# Boston Bombings & Government False Flags



## Cruz (Apr 26, 2013)

Anybody else been hearing about the bombings in Boston? Well I've looked into it and I've come to the conclusion that it looks to me like a government staged event. I think that they were FBI patsies. I've come across some stuff and I thought I'd put it up here and see what you guys think of it.





In the first picture you can see the younger brother getting out of the boat and he's unharmed then the in the second his face is bloody and the news claimed he attempted suicide but nobody has said he even had weapons on him and as you can see in the third picture it looks like someone was sat up against the boat trailer and shot.
 
The news/government said that there was a shoot out with the older brother and he died by police bullets and that he was also somehow run over by his brother while getting away but this video has been floating around online and it was confirmed to be the older brother by their aunt in toronto, ca here : 

also this is interesting: 

What are your thoughts on the Boston Bombings STP?


----------



## kokomojoe (Apr 26, 2013)

I have my suspicions and it wouldn't surprise me. I definitely don't believe anything the mainstream media has been saying about it. There were some pictures posted on 4chan (I know it's not the most trustworthy source) that showed who they believed were the actual bombers and they were fairly convincing. I can't say I have a whole lot of evidence proving it was a false flag other than the fact that the official story is full of holes.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 26, 2013)

I know for a fact that everything to do with "terrorism", school shootings, bombings, etc. is all set up strategically. I don't know what the exact purpose is for but I know that part of it has to do with NWO takeover as things begin to unfold. The more fake enemies they create and call it "terrorist acts" the more families will be in favor of cameras on every corner of the street, total gun control, etc. I have no doubt in my mind (after researching the fucked up advances in nano technology and mind control tactics) that either A) there are people being created almost like robots to carry this shit out B) people that have been totally taken over through different means of mind control or C) just people working from the inside having no problem doing the most fucked up shit to support their plan of total one world control. But even the videos on youtube like you've posted going against the grain are things you can't really trust just as much as the main stream media. It's just something you FEEL inside when you hear or see these things happen. When you are awake you see straight through the lies and sense these evil motherfuckers out there instantly. Mark my words, there are going to be A LOT of events like this happening all over the place more and more. It already is happening and not just in the U.S. It's also important to realize that there are bills being written that are designed to take away our civil liberties more and more as each one gets passed. The public has no idea this is going on of course because it's not in the news AT ALL. It usually happens right about the time that some catastrophic event occurs too. Pretty fuckin' easy to connect the dots....


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 26, 2013)

> I know for a fact that everything to do with "terrorism", school shootings, bombings, etc. is all set up strategically.










> When you are _awake_


 
I vomited. This is some Alex Jones shit. 

cxR - no time for conspiracy theories. painfully asleep, i guess? maybe i'm just a sheeple? or maybe I'm on the payroll for a certain three-letter organization.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 27, 2013)

CXR1037-

Alex Jones

1 Draws funding away from real causes and real campaigns

2 Appears in Hollywood movies

3 Has close ties with Hollywood actors (Charlie Sheen became the highest paid sitcom actor after he revealed "his" thoughts on 9/11)

4 Promotes and was paid to promote a presidential candidate that never had a chance of winning

5 Does not support other alternative media web sites

6 Sites critical of Jones never last long and mysteriously cease activity (Wing tv is a good example)

7 He receives mainstream media attention, but makes a fool of himself and the information he is trying to relay

8 Refuses to enter into live debate about his CIA (and other) connections such as Project Mockingbird

9 Plagiarized William Cooper and took credit for his work. William Cooper was killed after he correctly "predicted" 9/11 and raised questions about Alex Jones. Jones of course takes credit for "predicting" 9/11, when in fact Cooper made the revelation 1 month before Jones.

10 Has connections to Clear Water, who essentially own him

11 Started "a war" (his words, not mine) with Wikipedia and demanded his followers post links to his web site. More recently, CIA interest in Wikipedia has reached the mainstream and damning evidence pointing to their deliberate editing of pages is rife.


----------



## Benny (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh God.....here we go again.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 27, 2013)

Benny said:


> Oh God.....here we go again.


 
Whaaat?


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 27, 2013)

It's fun!


----------



## Benny (Apr 27, 2013)

Well there's two camps. One that trusts the government and one that doesn't. I don't mean to sound rude but at this point i don't care what people think. It's getting weird and we'll see what happens.


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 27, 2013)

Benny said:


> Well there's two camps. One that trusts the government and one that doesn't. I don't mean to sound rude but at this point i don't care what people think. It's getting weird and we'll see what happens.


 
That's a dichotomy you make in your head. I don't trust the public sector anymore than I trust the private sector. 

Here's how these extraordinary claims usually work: "give me undeniable empirical evidence." Typically, there is none. Then it just falls to, "well, I guess we'll just have to wait and see who's right." 

cxR - skepticism doesn't just apply to "the system", you know


----------



## Benny (Apr 27, 2013)

Thats a dichotomy that you have in your head. In your last posts, you have full confidence in th US dollar. That would mean that you trust the public sector.

It has nothing to do who is right. It's about watching to see what happens.

Benny-Sorry to let you know but every post about the government doesn't revolve around you cxr1037.


----------



## thapoet (Apr 27, 2013)

it simple in my opinion.... governments are corrupt in every sense of the word. they hold no purpose on this planet except for control.... picture an ant mount. one elitist ruler that the masses cater to, a handful of rulers that the soldiers answer to, a larger mass of soldiers the peasants are afraid of and the peasants raising children and gathering food to keep the whole system going. and just like ants, our government eliminates those that serve no purpose and the rebelers..... so in simplest language, FUCK THE GOVERNMENT.... its ALL a conspiracy.... from false flags, to planned eugenics, to gold, to mainstream media, to so-called elections that cost billions to the hollywood and sports industry elitists that suck the crowns cock for a living.... live free and don't submit.... die doing it... or graze with the rest of the sheep. bottom line, you, me, a million of us, we can't stop them. spend ur life fighting them, and you will miss most of the beauty you could have witnessed. live free, and teach you kids to live free, and you see the sunset. i wasted 12 years of my adult life chasing the truth, and I became a slave to it. i traded slavery to the government for slavery to exposing the so-called "truth".... i missed thousands of beatiful sunsets..... don't do it folks... say fuck it if they are, fuck it if they aint.... live free regardless............................................................ because in the end, all you have while on this planet, is what you've experienced, and once you're gone, all of 10 or 12 people will remember you ever exsisted. unless you find yourself in a history book that will one day be rewritten with lies....


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 27, 2013)

Benny said:


> Well there's two camps. One that trusts the government and one that doesn't. I don't mean to sound rude but at this point i don't care what people think. It's getting weird and we'll see what happens.


 
I definitely understand where you're coming from dude. I just take most of what people say as a grain of salt because it seems everyone will always have their own conspiracies and they will never back down from their defense of why it is true.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 27, 2013)

thapoet said:


> it simple in my opinion.... governments are corrupt in every sense of the word. they hold no purpose on this planet except for control.... picture an ant mount. one elitist ruler that the masses cater to, a handful of rulers that the soldiers answer to, a larger mass of soldiers the peasants are afraid of and the peasants raising children and gathering food to keep the whole system going. and just like ants, our government eliminates those that serve no purpose and the rebelers..... so in simplest language, FUCK THE GOVERNMENT.... its ALL a conspiracy.... from false flags, to planned eugenics, to gold, to mainstream media, to so-called elections that cost billions to the hollywood and sports industry elitists that suck the crowns cock for a living.... live free and don't submit.... die doing it... or graze with the rest of the sheep. bottom line, you, me, a million of us, we can't stop them. spend ur life fighting them, and you will miss most of the beauty you could have witnessed. live free, and teach you kids to live free, and you see the sunset. i wasted 12 years of my adult life chasing the truth, and I became a slave to it. i traded slavery to the government for slavery to exposing the so-called "truth".... i missed thousands of beatiful sunsets..... don't do it folks... say fuck it if they are, fuck it if they aint.... live free regardless............................................................ because in the end, all you have while on this planet, is what you've experienced, and once you're gone, all of 10 or 12 people will remember you ever exsisted. unless you find yourself in a history book that will one day be rewritten with lies....


 
Spot on my brotha.


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 27, 2013)

Actually, nevermind.

cxR - not worth it


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 27, 2013)

CXR1037 said:


> Actually, nevermind.
> 
> cxR - not worth it


 
Good choice.


----------



## Odin (Apr 27, 2013)

remember remember the fifth of November...

the only concrete thing I can say about gubberment is that when it comes to fear... the government should fear its people not the people fear the gov...

And ThaPoet you are spot on...



> say fuck it if they are, fuck it if they aint.... live free regardless............................................................


 
There is only so much you conspiracy news and worry you can immerse yourself in... don't forget to enjoy the day, the sunsets... a laugh with friends and family.

Don't let paranoia or the BS of the larger machinations of governments or those in power let you miss out on life's true joys.

But don't forget you tinfoil hat. 

Seriously... jump down the rabbit hole but keep a lifeline tied to that oak tree trunk.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 27, 2013)

Odin said:


> remember remember the fifth of November...
> 
> the only concrete thing I can say about gubberment is that when it comes to fear... the government should fear its people not the people fear the gov...
> 
> ...


 
Exactly man. It's important to jump down the rabbit hole but you gotta love all the moments you can love. With family, friends, or just by yourself. It's realizing the illusion that we live in that helps you to appreciate the moment simply for what it is and having fun with this human life we're experiencing.


----------



## thapoet (Apr 27, 2013)

if you really must take a trip into the rabbit hole, if you really wanna lose sleep, lose days and months and years, if you really wanna find how weak a life line is when caught in the vortex of truth.... fine.... i will put you on the ladder to the seventh level of hell.... but hopefully you will stop there and come back, because you REALLY do not want to go any deeper....hharriman, harriman and brown, prescott bush, nancy bush and planned parenthood, fairfield and ellis, willis group, sun fire trust, king henry 8, brown harriman and company.... now tie all of that back to 1491 and their links to spain, the netherlands, and the british crown... once you have done that, find the 17 generations prior to the foundation of the nights templar that goes back to the direct decendants of solomon that created the credit and insurance system in 382 bc that led to the formation of the sun fire company of london..... interwoven you will find your secret societies and the bushes ancient jewish ancester (a prince from the tribe of dan that left on the first exhile of the israelites and named half the rivers in europe and claimed denmark as the new crown which led to the british crown who still has the thrown above a stone that was brought from jerusalem 2600 years ago....) now ask yourself, do you REALLY want to go so deep that you sound like me???????? sound like a lunatic???? because THAT is just the tip of the iceberg brother.......


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 27, 2013)

thapoet said:


> if you really must take a trip into the rabbit hole, if you really wanna lose sleep, lose days and months and years, if you really wanna find how weak a life line is when caught in the vortex of truth.... fine.... i will put you on the ladder to the seventh level of hell.... but hopefully you will stop there and come back, because you REALLY do not want to go any deeper....hharriman, harriman and brown, prescott bush, nancy bush and planned parenthood, fairfield and ellis, willis group, sun fire trust, king henry 8, brown harriman and company.... now tie all of that back to 1491 and their links to spain, the netherlands, and the british crown... once you have done that, find the 17 generations prior to the foundation of the nights templar that goes back to the direct decendants of solomon that created the credit and insurance system in 382 bc that led to the formation of the sun fire company of london..... interwoven you will find your secret societies and the bushes ancient jewish ancester (a prince from the tribe of dan that left on the first exhile of the israelites and named half the rivers in europe and claimed denmark as the new crown which led to the british crown who still has the thrown above a stone that was brought from jerusalem 2600 years ago....) now ask yourself, do you REALLY want to go so deep that you sound like me???????? sound like a lunatic???? because THAT is just the tip of the iceberg brother.......


 
Dude everything that we even think is deep gets deeper and deeper. It's an infinite sea of deepness fucking with your head haha. I love it though. I dance in the flames of all this shit. That was a good lil lesson though bro. Ill look some more of that shit up


----------



## Tom Polono (Apr 29, 2013)

What a mess. The CIA paid for the older brother to study with the Jamestown Foundation and
Doku Umarov who the Chehen version of Osama Bin laden who the CIA has been funding to fight against Russia. Just like the CIA funded Osama Bin Laden in Afganatstan. and just like Osama and 911 its come back to bite us in the ass.


----------



## Bent Spoons (May 3, 2013)

Let me my own armchair speculation a shot. The Boston bombing was act committed by the Russian intelligence agency to commit covert warfare on U.S. soil. The cold war never ended and most of the world wants to see the most fierce nation on earth to collapse. Have some patriotic pride and 'come together right now.' Exploitative competition to consume earth's limited resources have been embedded in generations of our genes, so you might as well acknowledge it in the social conscience.

'Murica... Fuck yeah.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (May 3, 2013)

Bent Spoons said:


> Let me my own armchair speculation a shot. The Boston bombing was act committed by the Russian intelligence agency to commit covert warfare on U.S. soil. The cold war never ended and most of the world wants to see the most fierce nation on earth to collapse. Have some patriotic pride and 'come together right now.' Exploitative competition to consume earth's limited resources have been embedded in generations of our genes, so you might as well acknowledge it in the social conscience.
> 
> 'Murica... Fuck yeah.


 
False


----------



## Benny (May 3, 2013)

Did you see how they took the pressure cookers off the market after it happened?http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...lves-boston-area-after-bombing_n_3156322.html

How about if they pull all chevy vans off the market when someone wants to but a bomb in it and blow up a building. Thats some bass ackwards thinking.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (May 3, 2013)

Benny said:


> Did you see how they took the pressure cookers off the market after it happened?http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...lves-boston-area-after-bombing_n_3156322.html
> 
> How about if they pull all chevy vans off the market when someone wants to but a bomb in it and blow up a building. Thats some bass ackwards thinking.


 
Yup they've been doin this kinda shit for years. Back in '99 after the Seattle WTO protests happened you couldn't buy a gas mask anywhere.


----------

